# New website for Autohomes Bedouin & Highwayman Owners



## perkyboy (Dec 22, 2009)

I have created a website for Autohomes Bedouin & Highwayman Owners please join in and help me fill the gaps http://www.autohomes-bedouin.co.uk


----------



## blazetimmy (Sep 24, 2011)

Looking to fit swivel seats to my Beouin, Any advice what to buy and where also fitting etc.

Thanks

John S


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

John, you could try these people although they are a long way from home.
www.autocraftmotorcaravans.com


----------



## cooperman (Jun 25, 2008)

Anyone know what happened to the Autohomes - Bedouin site?

Coopes


----------

